# my kinda music..



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

post your favorite music videos here . i was just wonering what me fello OGF members like to ease the mind with. heres mine..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and another


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Nothing like a little Metallica to ease the mind 










This is the full S&M live concert in 2 parts.
Great for a winter Saturday night while tying worm harnesses etc.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

And for midnight there's always this traditional classic


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

man that maggot is good.


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

WMMS and now WNCX have been playing that at 11:30 or midnight every Saturday since I was a teenager. And that's a lonnnng time ago


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

[ame="http://youtu.be/xi3GgoLtlWk"]http://youtu.be/xi3GgoLtlWk[/ame]

Always puts me at ease and makes me ponder life's questions.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> man that maggot is good.


Tom, you like that maggot brain, here's Eddie doin a better one.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Here's what I sing every time I'm going to the river


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

hard to beat John Prine

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5axlwCBXC8[/ame]


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

boatnut said:


> hard to beat John Prine
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5axlwCBXC8


My wife and I have seen John Prine in concert 13 times so far. Love his music!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's a good one


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

never heard of John Prine sounds like good mountain music.

candlebox has always been a good jam

smitty, eddie is one smooth dude and i think) seen that album cover before. LOL album cover, man were getting old..


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

getting older I like this version.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

boatnut said:


> hard to beat John Prine
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5axlwCBXC8


Good music for sure. John Hiat is good too.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Good music for sure. John Hiat is good too.


does he have banjo...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> does he have banjo...


Here is some banjo for ya.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Can't go wrong with this...


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't believe no CCR fans...if this don't mellow ya out.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

An old time favorite from my early years....Pat Dailey





And more about fishing....







And some Put-in-Bay Music


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Great at sunrise when heading out of marina for a day on the big pond!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BWlJdSguolY


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Working in a guitar shop has really rendered me rather jaded when it comes to music. I find it quite refreshing when I come across newer talent like Gary Clark Jr. It makes me feel like there is still hope for music.

[ame]http://youtu.be/DdwbcPKBjuQ[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/cOyCwvV8VeI[/ame]


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

bobk said:


> Good music for sure. John Hiat is good too.


yup bob, love John Hiatt too. not so much is vocals but he's a hell of a songwriter...and that's what I love...singer/songwriters.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrigtEd8jAs[/ame]


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)




----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

there is awesome country music out there that doesnt get no radio play. stoney larue,whiskey meyers,drake white


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

saw this guy at rock the south this pass summer in cullman,alabama


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Easy to look at too,,,,


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Any Bluegrass, old Blues and pre 1980 rock. Rap requires no talent and should be erased from the face of the earth.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Any Bluegrass, old Blues and pre 1980 rock. Rap requires no talent and should be erased from the face of the earth.


Erase the rappists!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Any Bluegrass, old Blues and pre 1980 rock. Rap requires no talent and should be erased from the face of the earth.


While I'm not a big fan of rap music, I have to disagree with it not requiring any talent. I guarantee you can't spit rhymes right off the top of your head the way many rappers can. It may not require a true musical talent, most of the time, but it does require writing talent. Just because you don't like it or get it, doesn't mean it requires no talent. 

Here's a group called the roots who are true musicians and they rap.

[ame]http://youtu.be/ojC0mg2hJCc[/ame]


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

there are many things that require no talent... rap is not one of those things...


always makes me laugh when someone claims something takes no talent.... but yet has absolutely zero capability to perform the act in question....


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> there are many things that require no talent... rap is not one of those things...
> 
> 
> always makes me laugh when someone claims something takes no talent.... but yet has absolutely zero capability to perform the act in question....


 I have heard this from others. Anyone can rap. It requires zero talent. You are being made a fool by good marketing that depends on the dumbing down of America to push this nonsense. These people are laughing at you.


----------



## nturner (Mar 11, 2012)

eye-man said:


> Great at sunrise when heading out of marina for a day on the big pond!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BWlJdSguolY


Nice! Les is a big fisher. As is dean ween from the band ween. Can't go wrong with either. Dean actually has his own fishing charter on the east coast. Its pretty pricy but would be could none the less. Also king crimson rocks. Their most recent lead singer its from Covington.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I have heard this from others. Anyone can rap. It requires zero talent. You are being made a fool by good marketing that depends on the dumbing down of America to push this nonsense. These people are laughing at you.


This statement seems extremely close minded to me. Not just anyone can rap. It requires something called rhythm, a large vocabulary and quite a bit of wit, not to mention a TALENT for writing. And let's face it, 90% of white guys have absolutely no rhythm whatsoever.

How 'bout we get back to the OP.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I once worked with this weirdo and he said hey look at this. He had a video of a very pretty blond on his phone, then all of a sudden she shoots a banana out of... well...you get the picture. Im not saying that didn't take talent or that not just anyone could do it. But that doesn't mean that everything not just anyone can do is good. Too much rap can be like banana girl, more offensive than anything else.


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

No Charlie Daniels Band?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> Not just anyone can rap. It requires something called rhythm, a large vocabulary and quite a bit of wit, not to mention a TALENT for writing.


One funny thing about rap is the way it carries over well to other languages. Different languages have their own rules about timing and accents and slang, and various words or phrases that happen to rhyme, or near-rhyme. There's a lot to play with.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

ezbite or any of you other computer gurus, could you post the song "I got a Big ole Johnson" off of you tube??? I think I saw this video (song) on OGF before. I got a kick out of it!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

hang_loose said:


> ezbite or any of you other computer gurus, could you post the song "I got a Big ole Johnson" off of you tube??? I think I saw this video (song) on OGF before. I got a kick out of it!


Here you go hang loose

[ame]http://youtu.be/EDcBtILky0g[/ame]


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Working in a guitar shop has really rendered me rather jaded when it comes to music. I find it quite refreshing when I come across newer talent like Gary Clark Jr. It makes me feel like there is still hope for music.
> 
> http://youtu.be/DdwbcPKBjuQ
> 
> http://youtu.be/cOyCwvV8VeI


GC Jr. is great, I especially like his choice in guitars.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

check out SRV during a soundcheck


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Really like Maggot Brain and remember it from back in the WMMS days. George told Eddie to play like he just heard his mother had died. The second half of the song he told him to play as though he had just heard that she actually hadn't. It was supposedly done with one take! 

I ran across this video of some kids doing 46 & 2 by Tool. I found it to be very good and interesting.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

gibson330usa said:


> GC Jr. is great, I especially like his choice in guitars.


I used to think he was playing cheap epiphones, then I realized most of them are vintage 60's epi's. Back then everything Gibson made with the epiphone label was great. I kinda wish I would have kept my '64 epi that I picked up a few years ago. That guitar I bought with intention of selling for a profit though.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

TEDESCHI TRUCKS BAND -The Sky is Crying


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I posted a link to a billy joe shaver song, and my next post was a link to an agnostic front song. And that one got deleted...mods?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Jmsteele187, Thanks... appreciate your time and effort. My foot starts tapping & I get a big grin on my face every time I hear this comedic (fishing) song.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Never expected to see John Prine's name come up when I saw this post. Hats off to you! Here is a classic


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Neil Young goes fishing with me some times. The old hippie still gets it done. Here is Down By The River


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

I'm surprised, maybe I missed one but no one posted any Pink Floyd ?
Probably cause it's tough to bring the lava lamp on a boat ?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

[ame]http://youtu.be/WjF4eOnjCLE[/ame]


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tough to digest any other music now... new album in 2014!(so i hear)
















Spiral out


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> Tough to digest any other music now... new album in 2014!(so i hear)
> 
> Tool - Lateralus - YouTube
> 
> ...


Good band, but I haven't really liked anything they put out since aenima. I think a perfect circle ruined tool.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

you guys should check out Blackberry Smoke on YouYube. I'd post it but am technologally challenged. they are a good southern rock band that i think should be more known of than they are. saw them live at the House of Blues in Cleveland and they wete awesome! Do yourself a favor and check them out and post what you think.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

missionfishin said:


> you guys should check out Blackberry Smoke on YouYube. I'd post it but am technologally challenged. they are a good southern rock band that i think should be more known of than they are. saw them live at the House of Blues in Cleveland and they wete awesome! Do yourself a favor and check them out and post what you think.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Here you go mission,
[ame]http://youtu.be/BzoVLDdHwW4[/ame]
All you have to do is copy and paste the link.

Sounds pretty good. That singer has one heck of a neck beard.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A little different kind of music.. I grew up along a main line N&W track and fell in love with this long lost music. . Those guys were bust butt workers and also had talent...


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks jmsteele. kind of looks like the Kentucky Headhunters drummer with that beard.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm loving the music in this thread. I've got a very diverse appreciation for music so I'm digging on this. Just saw George Clinton in August at a shopping mall parking lot outside of Toledo. Yes, a shopping mall parking lot. It was billed as P-Funk but it was just George, Eddie, and a whole bunch of people I didn't know. Maggot Brain was great though.

I love Tool - best rock band going - and I'll have to disagree w/ Jmsteele that Aenima was the last good album. They're all good. Saw 'em at Hungtington Center in Toledo last January - sick. Check out Puscifer if you need your MJK fix. It's pretty good. Here's one of my favs as well as a couple good tool songs on albums post-aenima.
















BTW Jmsteele - Blackberry Smoke is playing in Detroit in the next month or two.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

ezbite said:


> and another
> 
> Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls {Offical Music Video} - YouTube



I see your clip and raise you one with a fantanstic Cliff Burton intro.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

A little mix of Prine/TTB (ht to boatnut for this one)


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Little bit of 'grass






Chris Stapleton - one of the greatest voices there is in any type of music


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bucket Mouth said:


> I'm loving the music in this thread. I've got a very diverse appreciation for music so I'm digging on this. Just saw George Clinton in August at a shopping mall parking lot outside of Toledo. Yes, a shopping mall parking lot. It was billed as P-Funk but it was just George, Eddie, and a whole bunch of people I didn't know. Maggot Brain was great though.


Did you happen to see the local opening band, flabongo nation? They're a few friends and co-workers of mine. They're the best act in Toledo right now. They do all covers, but they make it a lot of fun.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Did you happen to see the local opening band, flabongo nation? They're a few friends and co-workers of mine. They're the best act in Toledo right now. They do all covers, but they make it a lot of fun.


No, I drank copious amounts of Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale and showed up right before George came on.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just because of the Eric Church video that was posted, I'm a big fan of these two.
[ame]http://youtu.be/XxWjtWONuGc[/ame]
[ame]http://youtu.be/usGv0gB2zEU[/ame]

This one has been a fun one on the way out to a fishin' hole too.
[ame]http://youtu.be/Xk_wHkHZQTQ[/ame]


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I really like acoustic music and Eric Church is pretty darn good.

_Tomorrow I'm taking me fishing
Hang a sign on the door of my life
Tell the world that I've gone missing and I won't be back for awhile_


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

This is the song that goes through my head every time I tie a Rio leader onto my fly line.

You're welcome, or, I'm sorry.

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3W6yf6c-FA[/ame]


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Primus is good for fishing.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, there's Fool for the City


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this one ALWAYS gets played a few times (more like 6 or 7.lol.) as im driving to the swamp to frog gig...




Ive always love to listen to this at night while being outside, very loud of course...


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

clevelands very own.

[ame]http://youtu.be/W1Tb3DT-mjA[/ame]


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

current two favs though...


the Last Resort.. 


[ame]http://youtu.be/0AJ0mBp-a-w[/ame]


Oxblood

[ame]http://youtu.be/n_k-V2xpaPk[/ame]


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

leftfordead88 said:


> I posted a link to a billy joe shaver song, and my next post was a link to an agnostic front song. And that one got deleted...mods?


bummer, what song was it?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Anything/ Everything Mike Dawes - 'The Impossible',,, 'Use to Know'.

Crank'n out loud, out back, in my favorite chair,,, a roaring fire under the stars,,, and a 6-pack of MICKYS!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Here you go. Nothing like a little Black Keys to get you into the Ohio state of mind. They're one of my favorite bands. Nobody even comes close on the garage rock scene. And, of purse, they're from my hometown of Akron. I wonder if I ever ran into them when I was younger. This one is one of my favorite songs of theirs. It has a very bluesy and mellow feel. I suck with technology, so just type the URL into your browser. I know, I'm dated, but bear with me here.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZUpknjWxtw


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great thread!

[ame]http://youtu.be/_2K_P2KzG0g[/ame]


----------



## Fisherofmen (Oct 15, 2009)

[ame]http://youtu.be/Bpo1QA8MtX8[/ame]

Plays Guitar and Drums while singing.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Please remember that the TOS applys to music too. It will be deleted if it breaks the rules. LFD.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This is a great song IMO. Here is TV on the Radio doing Wolf Like Me w/lyrics. (on the YouTube page)


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Some of the best guitar players alive.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

why did the agnostic front video get removed? again.. what so bad about it?


[ame]http://youtu.be/1MhRj_48-7w[/ame]


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have multiple personalities....
[ame]http://youtu.be/GO3KwVSd7gY[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/B1zCN0YhW1s[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/J0ESYy3HhZo[/ame]


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

More of the randomness that goes into my head

[ame]http://youtu.be/3j8mr-gcgoI[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/WGt-8adyabk[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/q40Ct3IiDAQ[/ame]


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Some of my favorites. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Y987Uf1wY[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hR3lVxqgaMA[/ame] 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isoL93voxA8[/ame] 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InUzFclYD00[/ame] 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USfsPTwSinw[/ame]


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

anyone old enough to remember Dion of Dion and the Belmonts? "the wanderer" & "run around sue"? Well he's still rockin'. His "bronx in blue" album is the bomb


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Anyone remember Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen? Bill Kirchen was their lead guitar player- master of the telecaster!






Junior Browns kinda corny but he can sure play that "guit-steel"


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok here are a few more favorites.
Jayke orvis- the long way home 




Bob Wayne- 2012




Strife- blisterd




Warzone- the sound of revolution 




Rachel Brooke - a killers dream 




Johnny paycheck and Merle haggard- I'm the only hell my mama ever raised, live from Chillicothe correctional institution


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Nothing else puts me in "Fishing Mode" like the Dead, maybe CCR a close second.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7lMxNfb7rw[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSIajKGHZRk[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkKuhAxcH7g[/ame]


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Tommy Emanuel is bad as&!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

3 doors down - kryptonite - love this vid




eric johnson - cliffs of dover




godsmack - livin in sin




kenny wayne shepard - blue on black


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Lewis said:


> Tommy Emanuel is bad as&!
> Tommy's Reddit request 3: Purple Haze - YouTube


that guy is amazing!! thanks for the post! I found this one too...incredible!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

This is really a great thread! Good idea with this 1 ezbite! Also, if my link didn't work for you, the song is called "Psychotic Girl" and it's by the Black Keys. Just look it up, you won't be disappointed. Another good song is "Nightrain" by Guns n Roses. Another jam by GnR that I like is called "It's So Easy." But be careful looking this one up, as it has a bit of language. Another great song is "Ain't No Rest for the Wicked" which is by Cage the Elephant. I recently discovered this song, and really am kind of addicted to it.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Seaturd said:


> 3 doors down - kryptonite - love this vid
> 3 Doors Down - Kryptonite - YouTube
> eric johnson - cliffs of dover
> Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover (Studio Version) - YouTube
> ...


Also, I am closely related to Kenny Wayne Shepard. I'm dead serious.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Check this dude out!!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

missionfishin said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0X69rIzFQDY
> 
> Check this dude out!!


Yesss unknown Hinson rules. Stalking the wild she beast


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

leftfordead88 said:


> Yesss unknown Hinson rules. Stalking the wild she beast


I knew somebody would like it. Aint nothin to that mess!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

What a great thread. Nice variety of music. Love this song. IMO, greatest video of all time.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive always loved Blackfoot from the first time i heard them in concert at blossum back many years ago when i was in high school boy, you know, back when you could buy a beer ball in a box and jump in the back of a pickup with a bunch of friends, and go to a concert. strikes was their best album period. its hard to find good live video. 

highway song...







train, train... cant find a good live video, so here a photo video..


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

It wasn't until moving to S FL that I really understood the lyrics to this song. Now, I see it with my own eyes as the river we live on rises from the Lake Okeechobee water releases every rainy season. Watching our lagoon change from sea green to dirty black is pretty disheartening.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this is my favorite hank jr...


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

He has so many, but this is probably my favorite. I remember as a kid riding in an old truck heading out to farm ponds with this.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

That Tommy Emmanuel Purple Haze is pretty wicked. Thanks for posting that.

Concert updates:
John Prine playing at the Michigan Theatre in Ann Arbor on 11/15
Aaron Lewis is playing @ Motor City Casino in Detroit sometime this month


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I'd like to see Aaron Lewis sometime.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Watch out where the huskies go and don't you eat that yellow snow






RIP Skydog


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a fun thread...some good music. 
Yeah...Tommy Emmanuel is an amazing guitarist!
He has lots of videos on youtube.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

a favorite music thread wouldnt be right without some alice in chains.. 

heres my favorite, cause ive been there..






them bones..






just have to add one more,,,


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

ezbite said:


> a favorite music thread wouldnt be right without some alice in chains..
> 
> heres my favorite, cause ive been there..
> 
> Alice In Chains - Down In A Hole - YouTube


Yessssss! Nice one


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Since most of my crew are from this era, we feel the energy from this song as we head toward Lake Erie each time:







Ron


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and sum rob zombie, i love his music and movies too, actually have all the movies on disc...


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

How about some Charlie Daniels - simple man. One of my favorite songs in the world


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's a funny group I stumbled across years ago. Kind of a parody of country music? Soul music done bluegrass style with lots of humor. country music group composed of lead vocalist Russell Smith, formerly of the Amazing Rhythm Aces; banjoist Bernie Leadon, formerly of the Eagles and the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

SmittyN330 said:


> This is really a great thread! Good idea with this 1 ezbite! Also, if my link didn't work for you, the song is called "Psychotic Girl" and it's by the Black Keys. Just look it up, you won't be disappointed. Another good song is "Nightrain" by Guns n Roses. Another jam by GnR that I like is called "It's So Easy." But be careful looking this one up, as it has a bit of language. Another great song is "Ain't No Rest for the Wicked" which is by Cage the Elephant. I recently discovered this song, and really am kind of addicted to it.


yes! I too think thinks this song is great. Been out for a while, will never get old. Few of their songs I really like actually. Check these others out also!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok been watching this for awhile and have held back, there is some killer good stuff here. I have no clue how to post the you tube links but if I could here is what I have found on YouTube my #1 pick
Led Zeppelin Trampled Underfoot Live from the very last show ever 13 minutes of solid jamming put on the headphones and enjoy
Custard Pie Zeppelin
The Rover Zeppelin
Guess I'm a Zeppelin fan
Lazy Deep Purple
Angry Chair Alice in Chains
Hair of the Dog Nazareth
Get Down Make Love Queen 
Down By The River Neil Young 
Powderfinger Neil
Stealin' Uriah Heep
Beach land Jam Ohio's own Glass Harp anything by this group deserves a listen
Let's Go All The Way Insane Clown Posse version
Tilt a Whirl Clown Posse
Gotta Get Away Offspring
Hammer and the Anvil Alex Harvey
Nantucket Sleigh Ride Mountain
Population Me Dwight Yoakem
Runaway Bon Jovi
Sheep Pink Floyd
Pigs Pink Floyd
Ok just a short list of tunes that I crank up the volume to, plus many of the ones already listed
Voodoo is a jam


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

heres some redone Soggy Bottom Boys. almost as good as original.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

missionfishin said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4JbAMyLToeI
> 
> heres some redone Soggy Bottom Boys. almost as good as original.



this movie turned me on to the soggy bottom boys,,,good stuff


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

missionfishin said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4JbAMyLToeI
> 
> heres some redone Soggy Bottom Boys. almost as good as original.


That original song is over 100 years old . But the Stanley brothers made it popular in the 50's .


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Thanks MassillonBuckeye! Here's another good one. But I still don't know how to provide a link for the video, but just look up "The Chain." IMO it's definitely Fleetwood Mac's greatest song.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this one always makes me proud of my service in the US Navy launching the F-14 Tomcats off the carrier (such a badass jet)..


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

maybe something softer?


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

too much too soon?


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

If i could only pick one, Pink Floyd.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

ezbite said:


> this one always makes me proud of my service in the US Navy launching the F-14 Tomcats off the carrier (such a badass jet)..
> 
> Metallica Seek and Destroy (official music video) - YouTube


Thank you so much for serving our country!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

willy said:


> The Godz - Gotta Keep A RunninÂ´ - YouTube


Great band and album Willy!!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

But you guys forgot Dr. Hook's "On the cover of the Rolling Stone" or even "Sylvias Mother (sp).

Can anyone help post either one of these two?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

willy said:


> too much too soon?


ROSIE willy....Another great central Ohio Rock & Roll band!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Trru dat. I miss the Thanksgiving Rosie Reunion shows. 
We lost a member this past year....RIP Wild Robert West



hang_loose said:


> ROSIE willy....Another great central Ohio Rock & Roll band!!!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Since most of my crew are from this era, we feel the energy from this song as we head toward Lake Erie each time:
> 
> Steppenwolf ~ Born To Be Wild ~ 1969 - YouTube
> 
> ...


i'm not from the era but I do love me some Steppenwolf.

The Pusher






Jupiters Child


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Please do not embed videos that violate Terms of Service. Thank you!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

willy said:


> If i could only pick one, Pink Floyd.
> 
> Pink Floyd - Echoes / Live at Pompeii ( full ) - YouTube


That vid is spectacular. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Black Joe Louis & the Honeybears - a mix between James Brown, the blues, and garage rock


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

It's funny EZ, I saw your post and had my song at once, even before I opened the post...seems we have another thing in common. (Metallaca - Whiskey in the Jar)


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I like CCR, but Tina owns this song and she's got better legs.

[ame]http://youtu.be/hzQnPz6TpGc[/ame]


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

say what? a bit of drowning pool...


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Did I hear The Faith Healer


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

A song about a bridge......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ok, ill kick it down a notch,, i used to date Melissa and we really enjoyed this tune.. boy she was sweet too


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lawman60 said:


> It's funny EZ, I saw your post and had my song at once, even before I opened the post...seems we have another thing in common. (Metallaca - Whiskey in the Jar)


this one is for you my man!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

A song about the sunshine


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

This one is from the very last Led Zeppelin concert in 1980. Put on the headphones and enjoy this 13 minute jam.....


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Terrible Ted and Fred Bear


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Seaturd said:


> Terrible Ted and Fred Bear



Sweaty teddy: cat scratch fever, Fred bear, great white buffalo....all good tunes!
Mr. A


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Trru dat. I miss the Thanksgiving Rosie Reunion shows.
> We lost a member this past year....RIP Wild Robert West


Ditto NewbreedFishing!!! ... Wild,Wild West!! Saw Carl a couple yrs ago, didn't recognize him without hair. Chatfeilds hair is almost as bad as mine Eric Moore has put on a few lbs. 

Was going to post a couple of Godz lyrics but I'll let someone surprise us.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

i watched a concert of Blackberry Smoke on Palladium and I was impressed. Southern fried rock and roll!


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> i watched a concert of Blackberry Smoke on Palladium and I was impressed. Southern fried rock and roll!


great show wasn't it? shortly after that I went to see them at the House of Blues. they didn't disappoint!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i saw DIO in 84


outstanding..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Seaturd said:


> Terrible Ted and Fred Bear
> 
> Fred Bear Jam (Live) -- Ted Nugent - YouTube


i cant believe i forgot about this... probably the greatest bow hunting song ever...


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Goin to see monster magnet of Friday.

Space Lord






Dopes to Infinity






Negasonic Teenage Warhead


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

alright walcat! how did we all not post any Johnny or Waylan. We might need some old Merle and John Anderson!


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

some Charlie daniels


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Underated John Anderson


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Hard to go wrong with Dr. John and Eric Clapton on the same stage!






or Dr John and.....Johnny Winters!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

and of course, just Dr. John singing "the monkey"


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

a little newer:


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

and then there is men.

http://www.dickproenneke.com/DickProenneke.html


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

missionfishin said:


> alright walcat! how did we all not post any Johnny or Waylan. We might need some old Merle and John Anderson!


Iv posted some Merle , paycheck, shaver and Charlie Daniels last week


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

missionfishin said:


> alright walcat! how did we all not post any Johnny or Waylan. We might need some old Merle and John Anderson!


It's Waylon stupid!!!!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

any Woodstock generation folks here? Alvin Lee of "Ten years After" was awesome


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ah and then there was ol' Frank...Zappa....WAY ahead of his time. Those were some heady days.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Snoopy & the Red Baron


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

boatnut, that was a wee bit before my time, or I was just a wee bit during that time and listening to the music depending on how you look at,lol. One of my favorite vids from that time period -




- on a side note, I think that guy with the beard might be my dad lol.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

a bit of potty mouth but not too bad for the TOS I hope, one of Teds favorite jams of mine -


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

~ it's all about pEace, or Mercedes really.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

here ya go buddy


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Some mello for ya. --Tim






Some midnight mello.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey ezbite, Start a chapter two on this thread...I'm wearing my pc out trying to keep up!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Here's one kinda different a slight change from my Zeppelin side

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plpp&v=CO1UqZ6CDHg&p=PL3D69959AC8382E19[/ame]


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Thought I'd add a few.


Ray Lamontagne
Old Before Your Time


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Rodney Crowell


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark Knopfler 
Telegraph Road
Knopflers style is a lot like Chet Adkins and they did some music together. Advance this video up to the 9:30 mark to hear an amazing guitar solo.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

...Momma's 'bout to throw some tomatoes on the griddle to fry.

Ray Lamontagne
Devils In The Jukebox


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Zgo-YWAkgPQ"]Johnny Cash & Roy Clark - Orange Blossom Special. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o79Dmp5-H0k"]Sunday Morning Coming Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

This one might date me and may have already been posted by the NE Ohio guys but this takes me back to the old WMMS 101 Home of The Buzzard


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

More stuff from the good old days, used to hang out and party with these guys backstage at Rock City in Massillon back in the day. For those older than me it was called Pudgies Pub, what a cool place to shoot some stick(play pool)


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Another band I used to see often


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

And then there's this one, reminds me of when I saw Squatch, I tell ya no lies


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Bass Guitar


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

This is..........well you call it......this is my last for awhile...I really wouldn't be posting this often if my saugeyes were in the right spot. Most areas are frozen over but there are a couple small areas that remain open and produce some real hogs this time of year and into the coming weeks, they only get bigger. Ice is good the big gills come out to play and darn are they tasty fishes. So enjoy this tune as much as I do and realize this one defines rock and roll


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Metalhead since the early 80's. Last few years I have been head bangin' to two sub genres of metal. Folk metal and Viking metal....
Folk metal:





Viking metal

[ame="http://youtu.be/EPLMnoAxaKs"]http://youtu.be/EPLMnoAxaKs[/ame]


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Trampled by turtles
These boys can get it done


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

need i say more.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

[ame]http://youtu.be/lMLnDuzgkjo[/ame]


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Always liked Mark Sandman [RIP], saw Treat Her Right in 86 or 87.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

This thread is awesome! I sat at the desk top that has a sound card system with Harman-Kardon speakers and woofer and was jamming to a lot of these posts and my 21 and 23 year old boys came in and could not believe that a bunch of fishing guys know how to rock.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PQswfILThsY


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

[ame]http://youtu.be/4KWZQgdZOmk[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/t2hWgwTHMvw[/ame]


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=itiql0xTAJg


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Some of my favorites.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Y987Uf1wY
> 
> ...


Still sorting through a year's worth of posts I've missed, but this list is pure gold. Nicely done, K Gone. The finest kind.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

A little Akron area love with a bit of a catch and release....





My favorite song, and one that always put me in the mood to be outdoors without distraction...




Best fishing related song, in my opinion....




The one that I think of every single time I meet dad to drop a line......


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just like the cleveland show... laughing at my cries....


----------

